# Wheel color questions/ideas



## BlueB3Greg (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello all, I have a 1999 A6 Avant and picked up some super thrashed wheels from an Allroad. As you can see, they were pretty rough. The guy I picked them up from was going to refinish them, but couldn't justify the time/effort/expense. 









I took them to Wheel Medic here in Columbus, Ohio. They will strip the wheels down to bare metal for $15 a piece. But since they were 2 piece wheels, it was $120 to strip them all. Totally worth it. It also took care of the majority of the curb rash in just the stripping process. 









Now my question is this. What color do I go with? I don't have the budget to get them powdercoated, so I'm going to paint them. I don't want to go back to the stock bright silver, and I can't stand black wheels on a car, so those 2 options are out. 









Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------

